# uestions about Future opportunities



## JayDee17 (29 Jul 2011)

I was wondering if someone with actual knowledge on the topic(s) could help me with some information. I am curious what the req's are for applying to either Sniper School or to the JTF2. I know they both take time and serious dedication but im still curious what it takes to even be allowed to apply.

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2011)

Are you even in the CF yet?  I'd worry about that, first.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jul 2011)

There's no need to wait for someone to explain it again, try these searches:

site:army.ca sniper

site:army.ca jtf-2

You will also find many answers to questions you haven't thought of yet.


----------



## Trick (29 Jul 2011)

Easily searchable (even on google). As was said, focus on getting into the Forces first... STARTING your search with something like JTF2 is like saying you want to play for the Leafs without even knowing how to skate.

Ok, ok, fine- no one wants to play for the Leafs.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Jul 2011)

Trick said:
			
		

> ...Ok, ok, fine- no one wants to play for the Leafs.



Really?  I know lots of guys who would love to improve their golf game, particularly in the spring!  ;D  

(said the old school Leafs fan )

G2G


----------



## JayDee17 (30 Jul 2011)

i did not ask assuming id go through basic and then sign up for JTF2. Im simply looking at what are my best bets for a trade to go into. I dont seem to see anything about a certain trade making it so a person can't apply for either Sniper School or JTF2


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Jul 2011)

JayDee17 said:
			
		

> i did not ask assuming id go through basic and then sign up for JTF2. Im simply looking at what are my best bets for a trade to go into. I dont seem to see anything about a certain trade making it so a person can't apply for either Sniper School or JTF2



Help for with JayDee17 uestions about Future opportunities

saelid

sset


----------



## Scott (30 Jul 2011)

JayDee,

If you want to post your questions here then please do your best to observe and apply proper English rules, such as spelling, grammar and punctuation. It is in the site guidelines which all are supposed to read upon registering. 

Thanks

Scott
Staff


----------



## Neill McKay (30 Jul 2011)

JayDee17 said:
			
		

> i did not ask assuming id go through basic and then sign up for JTF2. Im simply looking at what are my best bets for a trade to go into. I dont seem to see anything about a certain trade making it so a person can't apply for either Sniper School or JTF2



One thing you should keep in mind is that there's no guarantee that you'd be accepted into JTF2, so you should pick a trade that you'd be happy in if you were to spend your whole career doing it.


----------



## Romanmaz (30 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Help for with JayDee17 uestions about Future opportunities
> 
> saelid
> 
> sset


 :rofl:

To  JayDee,

Quoted from the website;





> JTF 2 only recruits from within the Canadian Forces, however, the unit draws on service members from all trades of the Regular and Reserve Force.



http://www.jtf2.forces.gc.ca/ic-ci/index-eng.asp - Enjoy! All the requirements you need... a.k.a. you probably (sarcasm) need to apply to the Canadian Forces first if you haven't already done so.... :camo:

Edit: Did you seriously forget the q in questions? **


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Jul 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Really?  I know lots of guys who would love to improve their golf game, particularly in the spring!  ;D
> 
> (said the old school Leafs fan )
> 
> G2G



Play hockey for the Leafs and golf for 4 straight months out of the year? Sign me up. Fingers crossed they have less golf and more hockey this season!


----------

